# Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus



## louise f (Feb 26, 2016)

A short video of me and my lovely little spider

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 26, 2016)

0:07 Ah ah ah made me laugh your 'ecclesiasticus' spell attempt. Xbox One btw?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Feb 26, 2016)

Yep it is not easy to say that name. hehe  yes it sure is Xbox one

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 26, 2016)

louise f said:


> Yep it is not easy to say that name. hehe  yes it sure is Xbox one


I know  for me it's pretty easy and very natural to spell because i'm Italian but i understand how difficult is for others.
Basically 'ecclesiasticus' (latin) is very similar to 'ecclesiastico' (Italian) which means someone/something related to the Church.
I have the Xbox One as well but i prefer PS4 <3

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Feb 26, 2016)

i have no problem with writing it, but when it comes to speak it,  it sounds terrible  yes the ps4 is a good machine as well.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 26, 2016)

I found this

Reactions: Funny 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Angel Minkov (Feb 26, 2016)

Its not that hard. Just read eklesiasticus (read it like its written) is the pronunciation as far as I know. Not twists and knots like some names lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Feb 26, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I found this


Haha, I love this discussion and it is actually part of my field of "expertise" .  The latin word is derived from the ancient Greek word _ἐκκλησία _which is usually translated as "congregation" or "assembly". In the patristic area the meaning goes more specifically into being "church". Literally the word in Greek is made out of two parts, εκ "out" and καλεω, a verb meaning "I call". Its most literal meaning will therefore be to be "summoned" or something of that sort. In English and Norwegian (and I assume Italian also) we have the word 
"ecclesiology" or "ekklesiologi" which is a theological term for the "study of the church". 

_Ecclesiasticus _may also refer to "the book of Sirach". It is found in the Greek Old Testament (the Septuagint), but not the Hebrew one. Eastern Orthodox Christians (as myself) and Catholics will consider it as part of the Biblical canon, but Protestants will not. How of all of this relates to the tarantula in question however, I have no idea. I am really curious about that

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 26, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Haha, I love this discussion and it is actually part of my field of "expertise" .  The latin word is derived from the ancient Greek word _ἐκκλησία _which is usually translated as "congregation" or "assembly". In the patristic area the meaning goes more specifically into being "church". Literally the word in Greek is made out of two parts, εκ "out" and καλεω, a verb meaning "I call". Its most literal meaning will therefore be to be "summoned" or something of that sort. In English and Norwegian (and I assume Italian also) we have the word
> "ecclesiology" or "ekklesiologi" which is a theological term for the "study of the church".
> 
> _Ecclesiasticus _may also refer to "the book of Sirach". It is found in the Greek Old Testament (the Septuagint), but not the Hebrew one. Eastern Orthodox Christians (as myself) and Catholics will consider it as part of the Biblical canon, but Protestants will not. How of all of this relates to the tarantula in question however, I have no idea. I am really curious about that


Man, i'm speechless, you have a top notch classic education and culture.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Feb 26, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Man, i'm speechless, you have a top notch classic education and culture.


Or a master of all that is google.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 26, 2016)

Do you know if it's a male or female? If it's a female, you must post lots of pictures when it's mature. I would love to see pics of mature females of these species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 26, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Or a master of all that is google.


There's a Priest i know, a friend of mine (same age, more or less, he's 40, i'm a bit younger) who speak fluently Latin and studied ancient Greek as well of course here on Liceo Classico (then, after, University) so it's normal


----------



## louise f (Feb 27, 2016)

lalberts9310 said:


> Do you know if it's a male or female? If it's a female, you must post lots of pictures when it's mature. I would love to see pics of mature females of these species.


Hey lolla

I got 2 of them, but i dont know the sex yet. Sure i will post a lot of pics when mature. I am crossing my fingers for at least one of them will be female.


----------



## louise f (Feb 27, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I found this


Thanks for info, it was helpfull. so in my next video i should be able to say it.  Haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## advan (Feb 27, 2016)

I wouldn't get too caught up with the name. It's just a hobby name for now. The spiders in the hobby sold under this name haven't been compared to type material.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 27, 2016)

cant see the vid/pic cuz im at work.. i do have one of these tho super awesome T. mine loves to bolt out of hiding to attack the stream of water as i fill up the dish with a syringe lmao only pslam i have who does this lol love me a psalm <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Feb 28, 2016)

advan said:


> I wouldn't get too caught up with the name. It's just a hobby name for now. The spiders in the hobby sold under this name haven't been compared to type material.


Well so i dont need to practice the name anymore, what a relief


----------



## louise f (Feb 28, 2016)

pyro fiend said:


> cant see the vid/pic cuz im at work.. i do have one of these tho super awesome T. mine loves to bolt out of hiding to attack the stream of water as i fill up the dish with a syringe lmao only pslam i have who does this lol love me a psalm <3


Mine also like to attack the water i got 2 of them, i hope that there will be one of each gender, so i can make some babies of them, that would be nice


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 28, 2016)

louise f said:


> Mine also like to attack the water i got 2 of them, i hope that there will be one of each gender, so i can make some babies of them, that would be nice


lol how odd. mine was vent sexed possible fm at like 1" now pushes 3 but she makes it a statement to attack it its so funny, climbs to the highest leaf and swats with 2-4 [usually 2 ofcourse]legs and her palps ..doesnt matter how quickly im squirting it in. almost makes me wana do it more often then i should lmao


----------



## cold blood (Feb 28, 2016)

louise f said:


> Mine also like to attack the water i got 2 of them, i hope that there will be one of each gender, so i can make some babies of them, that would be nice


fyi the male will mature and be long dead by the time the female is mature.   This is a genus I think it would be very difficult to manipulate into making that work.  Males can just grow and mature sooo fast.  Now I've never had this particular species, but I have had many other Psalms.

Sweet t louise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 29, 2016)

Cb is right unless you bought them at way dif times youl never be able to breed those. psalm dont like cold, i lost 4 not too long back from a heater malfunction =\ however any male produced would be able to be loaned out which is just as good

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## louise f (Feb 29, 2016)

cold blood said:


> fyi the male will mature and be long dead by the time the female is mature.   This is a genus I think it would be very difficult to manipulate into making that work.  Males can just grow and mature sooo fast.  Now I've never had this particular species, but I have had many other Psalms.
> 
> Sweet t louise.


Thanks my friend  thats true, but if that happens i hope i can find a male somewhere at that time.
But it is not gonna be easy finding them, so i will staying in my hoping that it will be one of each and crossing my fingers for that female will grow faster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Feb 29, 2016)

cold blood said:


> fyi the male will mature and be long dead by the time the female is mature.   This is a genus I think it would be very difficult to manipulate into making that work.  Males can just grow and mature sooo fast.  Now I've never had this particular species, but I have had many other Psalms.
> 
> Sweet t louise.





pyro fiend said:


> Cb is right unless you bought them at way dif times youl never be able to breed those. psalm dont like cold, i lost 4 not too long back from a heater malfunction =\ however any male produced would be able to be loaned out which is just as good


Yes they can. 


advan said:


> This not true and you know it's not. This is your preference being spewed as fact.
> 
> All same sac(brother/sister) pairings with young females.(Yes, freshly mature females can also produce good sacs).
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## louise f (Feb 29, 2016)

my avicularia Guyana blue pair was from same eggsac, and they could breed just fine.
i also have seen it with groups of Poecilotheria regalis


----------



## cold blood (Feb 29, 2016)

@advan, I have heard you mention that before, I just really thought that because of their fast growth and the way male Psalms mature SOO fast that it would be more difficult to do with something in this genus than it might be with some others out there.

Just using an example, I had 2 P. cams I bought a few years back.   Both were unsexed slings, siblings.   Despite the fact that the female was fed basically every 3rd day and the male was fed CONSIDERABLY less (sometimes only once a month)...none-the-less, that male still matured in just 13 months and the female was only maybe 4" at that time...in fact a full year later she is just now approaching the 6.5" (she's actually just a hair over 6") size that the male matured at well over a year ago.

Now I know these aren't P. cams here, but they are closely related and I would expect growth rates and maturity rates to be somewhat similar.....results for irminia have been very similar, too.

I do see you had different luck with your langenbucheri, so you're right, its obviously possible, I just figured this would be one of the more difficult genera to manipulate from my own experiences.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Angel Minkov (Mar 1, 2016)

I bought a presumed female ornata (shot in the dark via ventral sexing, turned out female after I checked its most recent molt). I had a male which was bigger than her. She molted 3 times and he's molted once. Growth manipulation isn't difficult, just feed scarcely and keep the males 5-6C lower. I can't agree more with Chad on the matter 

PS: I bought a 5'' female miranda a year ago. She molted 3 times as well, while the 4'' male I bought shortly after has molted only once (around September) and I don't see him molting anytime soon... Or maturing in less than a year for that matter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

